# Message d'erreur iPod: «Ok to disconnect»



## Nicky-Rack (14 Juillet 2004)

Mon Ipod répond plus? il fait le mort, avec juste un grand V et OK to disconnect?
Je comprends pas j'ai pourtant rien fait de mal?  
J'ai beau appuyer sur play, il s'éteint plus du tout!!!!

help!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

Essaye de faire un reset en maintenant enfoncé menu et lecture quelques secondes jusqu'à l'affichage du logo Apple.


----------



## Nicky-Rack (15 Juillet 2004)

ça à fait une petite ligne puis le logo appel est apparu puis un dossier avec un panneau attention?
Le pire c'est que quand je le branche sur mon G4 il apparait comme il faut dans itune? 

Donc, je l?avais déjà restauré, mais en le débranchant il se mettait à afficher « V ok to be disconnect »
Maintenant il affiche ce dossier avec point d?exclamation ! 

Help_again


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2004)

Nicky-Rack a dit:
			
		

> ça à fait une petite ligne puis le logo appel est apparu puis un dossier avec un panneau attention?
> Le pire c'est que quand je le branche sur mon G4 il apparait comme il faut dans itune?
> 
> Donc, je l?avais déjà restauré, mais en le débranchant il se mettait à afficher « V ok to be disconnect »
> ...



Ben j'ai l'impression qu'un coup de fil au sav s'impose... Quoique : as-tu essayé de regarder un peu dans l'aide dispo sur le site d'apple ?


----------



## Nicky-Rack (15 Juillet 2004)

Oui j?ai été sur le site d'appel et ils propose

là 

1 : menu+play -> réinitialisee
2 : << + >> -> logo FireWire
3 : restaurer l'ipod

Mais le logo FireWire n'apparaît pas?
Alors ils disent qu?il faut le faire réparer !!!

Attends mais je rève déjà fichu !!!

Faut que j'explique :
Avant hier soir j?étais chez une amie, et je me disais que se serait sympathique que je lui fasse écouter un morceau sur mon Ipod. Comme son vilain PC a un port FireWire je me suis dit « chic ! »branchons le popod dessus.
Evidemment y avait pas Itune?donc, allez hop, vite sur le net on download et c?est parti pour la zizique.
 Mais visiblement c?était pas suffisant? il fallait un « driver » pour le Pod.
Je suis allé aux toilettes et, je sais pas se qu?a foutu Laetitia mais il n?y avait plus sur l?écran que « V ok to be disconnect » et plus moyens de redémarer?
Je me suis dit pas grave, quand je serai chez moi je réinstale le tout à partir de mon G4 et tout irra bien?
Mais non, plus moyen ! Ce c.. reste callé sur soit «V ok to be disconnect » ou l?icône dossier + panneau attention !!!
J?arrive à le restaurer quand il est branché tout s?affiche comme il faut dans Itune mais pas moyen. Mais des que je le débranche : « V ok to be disconnect ?


Bon, moi je m?étais dit que se serrait facile, je pensais pas que la simple mise en concat avec un PC pouvait le tuer !!!! mais ça j?y crois pas, c?est pas possible !

re_again_help!


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2004)

t'inquiètes, il est pas mort ! 
mais en fait, tu peux pas lire les fichiers depuis l'ipod comme ça : y'a une protection. Il faut des petits freeware qui le permette, sur pc comme sur mac... 
Maintenant, le souci, ici, c'est peut-être que tu l'as déconnecté trop vite ou je ne sais quoi. A mon avis, tu ne perds rien à appeler le sav Apple, non ?
Tiens-nous au courant !
Bonne chance !


----------



## Nicky-Rack (15 Juillet 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes, il est pas mort !
> mais en fait, tu peux pas lire les fichiers depuis l'ipod comme ça : y'a une protection. Il faut des petits freeware qui le permette, sur pc comme sur mac...
> Maintenant, le souci, ici, c'est peut-être que tu l'as déconnecté trop vite ou je ne sais quoi. A mon avis, tu ne perds rien à appeler le sav Apple, non ?
> Tiens-nous au courant !
> Bonne chance !



Tu crois vraiment?, C'est quoi Sav Apple? ta leur n°?


----------



## Nicky-Rack (15 Juillet 2004)

ok? j'ai trouvé leur numero?

: Ha! mais monsieur, la garantie logiciel est de 3 mois? va falloir payer!

  scandaleux

n'achetez plus de la pomme : elle est pourrie!


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2004)

Nicky-Rack a dit:
			
		

> n'achetez plus de la pomme : elle est pourrie!


 J'irais pas jusque là, mais le coup de la garantie logiciel limitée à trois mois !!! whaou. C'est un peu relou... Essaie de marchander, sois poli, montre ta bonne fois, ta confiance en la marque : tu pourras peut-être t'en tirer sans payer. Good luck !


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2004)

Ou alors, si tu parles anglais, fais un tour sur le forum d'ipodlounge.com. Ils en parlent assez souvent du problème avec l'icône dossier + panneau attention. 

 Quant au "V" (en fait c'est un crochet pour OK) je l'avais moi aussi lorsque j'utilisais mon iPod avec mon PC (je l'ai passé sur Mac entretemps). Ce symbole apparaissait après avoir "éjecté" l'iPod de Windows en cliquant sur la flèche dans la barre de tâches - il faut _toujours_ éjecter l'iPod de Windows _avant_ de le déconnecter physiquement). Mais ensuite, dès qu'il était débranché physiquement, le menu normal revenait.

 Donc, je dirais que ton iPod est resté "coincé" quelque part entre l'éjection logicielle et la déconnexion physique (peut-être qu'on l'a déconnecté physiquement avant de l'avoir éjecté ?). La meilleure solution à tenter serait une remise à zéro de l'iPod et si cela n'a pas marché... ben le SAV  tu n'as pas trop le choix... désolée pour toi


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2004)

et pourquoi ne pas essayer de le rebrancher sur le pc de ta copine ? 
Voir s'il "monte" sur le poste de travail et ensuite, essayer de le déconnecter manuellement... via itunes ou explorer. 
non ?


----------



## Nicky-Rack (15 Juillet 2004)

bon j'ai mis genoux en terre il a dézippé et je me suis executé? pfff j'aime pas ça mais faut être gentil? ravaler sa salive? apres 30 minute d'entretient? il m'envoie une siviere? il est capoute? ils vont le réparer?
Donc faites tres tres attention parce que :
Les PC tuent les gentils popods MAC !!!!

Cela dit pour clore l?histoire :


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2004)

tu veux dire qu'on pas utiliser l'ipod en disque dur vers un pc sans risque ?


----------



## Nicky-Rack (15 Juillet 2004)

j'arrive pas à mettre une image? mais bon :
tu tape dans Sherlock : ipod

-> tu tombe sur la base d'information AppleCare

-> Choisir : Questions Posées Fréquemment
-> Choisir : Puis-je utiliser mon iPod pour Mac sur PC ou mon iPod pour Windows sur Mac ?

Résulultat :!!!! :"Document introuvable 

L'article que vous recherchez est introuvable. Veuillez recommencer, effectuer une recherche dans la base de connaissances, ou vous rendre à la section Forums. 

La base de connaissances contient des informations techniques sur les produits Apple. Le forum de discussion Apple vous permet de rechercher des questions et réponses existantes de clients ou de poster une nouvelle question à laquelle d'autres clients ou des représentants Apple peuvent répondre.

search01 - 200407150533"

HAHAhAHAhAHAHAHAAHAmen!
donc méfiance!!!  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire qu'on pas utiliser l'ipod en disque dur vers un pc sans risque ?


 Pas du tout.
    J'ai un iPod "Mac" que j'utilise sans problème avec mon PC aussi.
    Je l'ai formaté "Mac" car l'iBook est la "centrale de la zique"  mais il m'arrive d'avoir des mp3 sur le PC que je veux transférer sur le Mac.

 Pour un transfert sans problème, j'ai tout simplement installé Xplay sur le PC, et j'en suis très satisfaite. Pas le moindre pépin à ce jour  mais il faut bien entendu suivre les consignes de déconnexion (surtout côté PC) signalées plus haut.

   Nicky-Rack: fais un tour sur la page de support d'Apple pour les iPod ... en particulier cette page.

 En espérant que cela puisse t'aider.


----------



## macoupc (8 Mars 2011)

Nicky-Rack a dit:


> ok? j'ai trouvé leur numero?



Ça serait cool de le donner si tu l'as trouvé.


----------

